# Recertification of NREMT-P



## maitai11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Folks,

First post, so I'm a noob in that sense, but I've been practicing now since 1993.  I'm State of Hawaii certified.  

I'm going in for my NREMT re-cert, which I lost in the late 90's due to some difficult moving situations, etc.  Now, I'm getting it back because it will help me career-wise, since we were absorbed by another regional department.  

- My NREMT application is done and paid for.
- I will submit my state card as proof of current work situation
- I will submit all my cards (ACLS/PALS/PHTLS/AMLS) for my refresher. 

I am planning on taking my practical on 23 March in Inglewood, CA 

All of the above has been qualified, approved, and signed off by the nice recertification techs at NREMT.  I'm good to go.  

Here's my major question (actually, two):

1.  What is the best WRITTEN test prep website to go with for exercising those NREMT test muscles?  

2.  Is there a similar website that will help me prepare for my practical?  

3.  About how long would you say I should study in order to pass both?  I mean, I intend to get right on it, but I'd like to hear what you guys think would be the minimum.  Back in 1993, I passed both exams on the first try.  

THANK YOU for all your help in advance.  I look forward to hearing from you...

V/r

Maitai11


----------



## MMiz (Feb 15, 2014)

> 1.  What is the best WRITTEN test prep website to go with for exercising those NREMT test muscles?



I haven't taken the NREMT Paramedic test, but based on a decade of monitoring the forum, I'd suggest:

1.  JBLearning
2.  Fisdap
3.  EMTPrep



> 2.  Is there a similar website that will help me prepare for my practical?



Not that I know of.  Download the skills sheets, find and watch YouTube videos, and see if a local community college or school will either let you practice or act as a patient during their testing.



> 3.  About how long would you say I should study in order to pass both?  I  mean, I intend to get right on it, but I'd like to hear what you guys  think would be the minimum.  Back in 1993, I passed both exams on the  first try.



No clue.  I'd take the diagnostic tests on the sites I mentioned and see how you do.

Good luck!


----------



## maitai11 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Thanks Matt!!!*

Matt,

I want you to know that I truly, truly appreciate your good advice and counsel in answering my questions.  I will follow up on your good information to get myself going...NREMT, here I come!  Have five weeks to get my mojo back.

Best,

Maitai


----------



## maitai11 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Update!!!*

An UPDATE!

I am taking the practical test on 31 March, 2014 with American Health Education in Dublin, CA.  

AND

 I have also signed up for a PRACTICAL TEST PREP DAY, the DAY BEFORE my practical test.  This is going to be a HUGE help, I know.  This is exactly the thing I was looking for, in addition to studying the testing sheets, and watching them on YouTube.  

In addition, the person who helped me register said that it would help immeasurably to work with those testers who will be evaluating me the next day.  It will key me in on what specifically they will look for when testing me.  

Thanks again, especially to Matt for responding, and I hope this info helps!

Best,

Maitai


----------

